# Dog Blogs



## MadLab

Hi 

I'm looking to find some dog blogs on the net. If anybody knows of any, could you post them here.

I check Terrierman and retrieverman. There interesting enough.

Cheers


----------



## Wolfgeist

Hi there!

I have one! I update regularly, and talk about everything under the sun dog-related. 

K9 Instinct - Dog Nutritionist, Dog Trainer, Dog Walker in Kitchener, Ontario, Canada. - Blog


----------



## MadLab

Thanks for that 

Your blog is amazing. Great info on diet and nutrition.

All the best.


----------



## Kyleigh

i have one too ... I don't just talk about dogs tho ... I talk about all kinds of things ... clicky


----------



## MadLab

Hey Kyleigh, cheers, i really like your blog too. 

And your quilt blog is awesome


----------



## Kyleigh

thanks very much! I'm doing a parrot quilt right now, it's becoming more work than I thought ... wanted to have it done before I go back to work on Monday, but not going to happen!


----------



## ramirezdianne513

Me too, Anyone can provide or knows, I truly appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## marshies

I have a blog. I used it to force myself to keep training journals when she was a puppy. But now that she's older, I am using it to write dog product reviews.

Pupper Tails


----------



## Nigel's_human

My blog's supposed to be about a number of subjects, but ever since our pup, Nigel, has been with us, I've been posting mostly pictures and videos of him.

I'm also on the lookout for other dog blogs, so thanks for the thread! 

my blog


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I think you all will like this one:
http://khanrahan.com/ 

Soldier, dog advocate. He's got some non-dog topics but you can skip those. 

Pomeranian Service Dog:
http://pepperspaws.blogspot.com/

Vet blog:
http://www.leospetcare.com/vet-blog/


----------



## susanwrites

I just launched mine today.

- A Dog in My Life


----------



## Thesilentone

I've seen some interesting ones at times but cannot think of them at the moment, though Wild Wolf's blog is nice. 

I also have my own blog about pets in particular, so far mainly just cats and dogs. Hasn't been updated in a long time and have yet to include an article about dog behavior that's already finished- Heather's Pet Info


----------



## GatorDog

Bumping with my blog

Sharp Shepherd | Life with my dogs & a training blog


----------

